# Halter stud!



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So you are going to spend thousands in collecting and freezing semen before gelding? The best advice I can give you is to find a trainer in your area that does exactly what you want to do and learn from them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

OC died in 2005. How old is this stud? What is his HYPP status? I am assuming he is registered. Do you know anything more about him?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

so your stud is 10 ? and no one showed him ? no one trained him ? 
Maybe he is a grandson of OC ?


----------

